# What's going on with the Coastal Outdoors Forum



## HOBO (May 6, 2009)

Does anyone have any idea what's going on with the *Coastal Outdoors* forum????

I've tried to pull them up for the last couple of days without any luck......  Just trying to figure out if it is my computer or if they are experiencing problems with their site....

Thanks in advance....

--------------<" ){{{{{*><


----------



## Ckersey33 (May 6, 2009)

It's their site. It was up for a little while yesterday but has been down all day today.


----------



## ratherbefishin (May 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'm having the same problem Hobo.


----------



## Rob Herrington (May 6, 2009)

yeah,,, me too


----------



## Nautical Son (May 6, 2009)

Heck my wifi provider is telling me it's a porn site.
Haven't checked from the iphone.


Ok, who forgot to pay the bill.... access forbidden403 or some non sense


----------



## PaulD (May 6, 2009)

<-------- snickering to myself. Classic!!


----------



## smittyg (May 7, 2009)

been trying since monday.I was afraid to ask the question because it pertains to another forum


----------



## Nautical Son (May 7, 2009)

PaulD said:


> <-------- snickering to myself. Classic!![/QUOTE
> 
> Hoodlum in a skinny boat


----------



## PaulD (May 7, 2009)

Nope. I had nothing to do with it, not computer literate enough too...............I'm trying to show a bit of class and tact. I am most definately laughing though. 


You know what they say about Karma!


----------



## Rob Herrington (May 7, 2009)

this may be the new coastaloutdoors


----------



## REDFISH69 (May 7, 2009)

What's the name of that song,  Aint that a shame.

Somebody from Croatia must have logged on again.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 7, 2009)

Nah it's back up and running, the check cleared the bank.


----------



## seabear2 (May 8, 2009)

I thought maybe it was that CAPTDASH bug again.


----------

